

Ask HN: Where do companies go to for promo videos? - iamjonlee

I've been looking up several video places to do a video promo and wondering if any of you have experiences with a good video production team you can recommend. I'm looking for a similar type video to Path.com or everyme.com
======
officialchicken
Video can be expensive (~10k/min); try to find a college / recent grad film or
animation student to handle getting the project off the ground
(storyboards/dialog/locations/previz).

Once you have someone who knows the medium, getting the permits, equipment,
actors, props, and filming the scenes becomes much easier.

The final edits to the film with audio production will also need to be
completed.

Normally, these all of these tasks are done by the producer/director... so you
could try to find one of those as well.

And remember to ask for a portfolio (demo reel).

------
TechSB
I am just getting started in this space. But for the SF Bay Area I would
recommend the following two production studios:
<http://www.silberstudiosinc.com> <http://www.panorama-productions.com//>

